# Not A Typical Day At The Office-



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

http://www.capecodonline.com/apps/pbcs.dll...40317/-1/NEWS11

I was amazed that all these resources came together like they did- the stars really lined up for this guy!
I also found that a suit+ wingtips are not suitible for swimming.

The victim called me today, and hearing his voice gave me goosebumps.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Goosebumps or no it was good of the guy to call you! (I'm assuming to thank you for swimming in suit and wingtips)
GOOD JOB!!
TTFN
Ember and the other Stacey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG! I have about a zillion goosebumps! Wow! Way Cool! Way to go!







Are YOU ok?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Obviously after the rescue, I had to go home and change....I dont think I stopped shivering until about 10:00 last night. The fisherman who picked up Bill, could only get to about 25 feet of the shoreline (because of the size of his boat) So myself and two other Detectives had to wade out and provide first responder. Seeing that Jayhawk CG helo roaring in at about 150 MPH was a breathtaking sight! The rescue swimmer soon joined us in the water, and off they went. Those guys and gals in the Coast Guard dont get paid enough for what they do! Funny though, I didnt even feel the temp of the water until after they cleared the scene....but it caught up to me! I was just so thrilled that he was OK, that nothing else mattered....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wow! That's amazing!
And to think we now have a bona fide hero in our midst. My hat is off to you sir, well done!
















WOW!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I am just so glad everyone was where they were, when they were- We (the PD) are in discussion of a citizens award for the fisherman, and the witnesses that never took thier eye's off the victim, and were able to bring the resources directly where they were needed- no lost time! I just got a kick out of the fact that I am used to being in a suit, at court, in meetings, at interviews, occasional arrests.... never thought I'd be in the drink (although I did have a couple when I got home!).
Thinking back, I was in awe of the Jayhawk pilot, who kept that big helicopter in a hover- rock solid- at an altitude of about 25 feet, directly over us, while the rescue swimmer secured the victim. After they loaded and closed the side door, you could hear the pitch of the helicopter blades change, and began clawing at the air...and for all of you who were in the military can appreciate this...That Jayhawk pitched nose down/tail up about 30 degrees and THUNDERED off to Cape Cod Hospital. That sight and sound just gave me goose bumps (still does!)


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

Great job done by everyone. Thank you and all those that were involved for a happy ending to what could have been a very bad situation. As the world's bad news is in front of us all the time, a good news story is very good to hear.
You are right about those chopper pilots and their craft. Having served in the Army in the late 60's and early 70's and being in an airbourne unit, we got to appreciate those guys that flew us into areas and hovered to let us bail out and other times came from nowhere and stopped in midair to pluck us from bad situations.
I salute you all.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Watch out Kev, the next you know, your going to want to trade that suit and wingtips for some turnout, a helmet, and an SCBA. That's ok though. You wouldn't be the first member of the nations finest who realized he chose the wrong branch of public service, and crossed over to the Bravest!

In all seriousness, good job.

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

You wouldn't be the first member of the nations finest who realized he chose *the wrong branch* of public service, and crossed over to the Bravest!

Tim
[/quote]

Take that back!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Well done !! We really owe it to those that serve and protect us !! Thank you!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW! *

Kevin, this kind of happy ending must go a long way in balancing some of the _other_ CapeCod Detective Adventure stories you've told me about.

Congratulations to all involved - civilian & public servant!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Well Done!!! Glad everyone is OK!!!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Great Job!!!!! It is nice to hear a good news story. Our public service people do not get enough credit for all that they do.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Hollywood, nice job! Did the big cheese hug you or smack you in the head for getting wet at work?

Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

dmbcfd said:


> Hey Hollywood, nice job! Did the big cheese hug you or smack you in the head for getting wet at work?
> 
> Steve


The "Big Cheese".... hmmmm .... .could you be a little more specific? Do you mean the "boss who signs the paychecks down at the big policeman house" or "the boss who _LIVES_ in the policeman's big house?" ....yanno....Stacie...the boss who _really_ matters! Heck! Come to think of it - Kevin could have gotten either or both reactions from either or both bosses


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Hey Hollywood, nice job! Did the big cheese hug you or smack you in the head for getting wet at work?
> 
> Steve


Well- he wont get me a new pair of wingtips, but said he'd order me a pair of water wings....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great story. Thanks to you, and all of the others who spend their waking hours keeping the rest of us safe (not that I go duck hunting in the winter







, but.....)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Hey Hollywood, nice job! Did the big cheese hug you or smack you in the head for getting wet at work?
> 
> Steve


The "Big Cheese".... hmmmm .... .could you be a little more specific? Do you mean the "boss who signs the paychecks down at the big policeman house" or "the boss who _LIVES_ in the policeman's big house?" ....yanno....Stacie...the boss who _really_ matters! Heck! Come to think of it - Kevin could have gotten either or both reactions from either or both bosses








[/quote]

heh heh heh... one of those two gave me a smack alright!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I just got to reading this story and a big *THANK YOU* for doing a great job - its nice to know that we have you on board here at the outbackers!


----------

